# First U.S. Vizsla Pair



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I had come across this picture five years ago but never knew the story behind this classic shot. The TWA tri-tail Trans-Atlantic plane was always one of my favorites as a child.

AKC Gazette

"Jane and Frank Tallman and their daughters, of Kansas City. In 1951, the Tallmans acquired their Vizsla Sari from a Hungarian refugee in Rome. Here, a year later, they’re at the airport to greet Rex, imported to be Sari’s mate. The breeding resulted in the first American-born Vizsla 
litter."


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

The story behind the picture:
http://tinyurl.com/q2m4d3b


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for that. Meghan, who's dad is mentioned Frank Tallman, is my rescue coordinator at Midwest Vizsla Rescue. I'm fortunate to call her one of my closest friends.


----------

